# Controlling A/V Volume thru TV



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a Vip 722 connected with an optical audio cable to a basic 7.1 Pioneer receiver, and the video feeds to a 2008 model Mitsubishi DLP. What I want to be able to do, and like I've seen done in numerous other setups, is to control the volume of the system without always having to switch to "AUX" on the remote. In other words, with the receiver volume set at an adequate level, and the remote still in "SAT" mode, the volume button on the remote adjusts the volume of the tv and thus the entire system. That way I don't have to be in "SAT" to change channels and "AUX" to change volume. I'm positive I've seen this done with other people's setups. How does this work?


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe what you meant was that you want the volume control on the Dish remote to control the AV receiver volume when in SAT mode. 
Page 79 of the 722 owners manual explains how to program the remote to do this:

Press and hold AUX mode button for four seconds (button will flash).
Press #
Press the + side of VOLUME.
Press 0.
Press # (AUX button will flash three times
Press SAT
Test to be sure volume works on device.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine works the way the OP wants using the Dish remote. In Sat mode all the channel and volume functions operate the Dish receiver while the volume control operates the TV volume. The TV audio outputs go into the HT amp which I leave at full volume.

You have to set the Dish remote for your TV's code.

Of course, this depends on which Dish remote you have.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Mine works the way the OP wants using the Dish remote. In Sat mode all the channel and volume functions operate the Dish receiver while the volume control operates the TV volume. The TV audio outputs go into the HT amp which I leave at full volume.
> 
> You have to set the Dish remote for your TV's code.
> 
> Of course, this depends on which Dish remote you have.


So, just run the audio from the 722 to the tv, then from the tv to the receiver? Is it as simple as just hooking up the cables, or do I need to program something in the tv/remote/receiver, etc? My dish remote is already programmed to control the tv in SAT mode and receiver in AUX mode.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm guessing that should do it since you already have the Dish remote programmed to control the TV.

But don't quote me.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Does your TV pass through digital audio to an optical out to send audio to the HT reciever? Most do not. If not I would not send the audio to the TV first, leave it the way you have it wired and just program the remote to control the HT reciever volume when in sat mode.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Just to clarify...
Leave your connectivity the way it is and follow LostinSpace's directions for your remote.

This will make your remote control the receiver volume while in SAT mode.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Does your Mits have Net Command if so do it thru the Net Command set up and leave the remote as is.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

olds403 said:


> Does your TV pass through digital audio to an optical out to send audio to the HT reciever? Most do not. If not I would not send the audio to the TV first, leave it the way you have it wired and just program the remote to control the HT reciever volume when in sat mode.


The TV has a coax digital out, not optical, but there is no digital audio in. So what I could do, I'm assuming, is switch to HDMI cable as both the picture and digital audio in to the TV, and use the coax out to run to the receiver.

Or, keep it simple and do LostinSpace's method.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

You could always get a Harmony One :grin:


----------



## argonaut35 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the same issue with my VIP722 and my B&K AVR305 receiver. Last time I checked, which was a while ago, there was no remote code for the B&K. If someone knows it please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

olguy said:


> You could always get a Harmony One :grin:


That is what I did to finally reliably control all my AV equipment.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Lostinspace said:


> I believe what you meant was that you want the volume control on the Dish remote to control the AV receiver volume when in SAT mode.
> Page 79 of the 722 owners manual explains how to program the remote to do this:
> 
> Press and hold AUX mode button for four seconds (button will flash).
> ...


If your remote currently is controlling your AV receiver when placed in AUX mode then this is what you want to do.


----------

